# WeAreOne Composites out of Canada



## Velorangutan (Aug 28, 2012)

They dropped a big hint the other day! Already my favorite Rim manufacturer.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CJjh_frh3KT/


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

That's very interesting. It looks similar to what Guerrilla Gravity is doing in the US.


----------



## richulr (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think a water bottle will fit in there.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Right on!

We Are One starts making frames and (fingers crossed) Guerilla Gravity starts making rims


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

There's got to be a way to make frame molds more economical, like 3d printing with some sort of temperature resistant polymer, etc.


----------



## Velorangutan (Aug 28, 2012)

In case you haven't seen it yet.


----------

